# Hair loss on my mices backs?



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Hi a few of my mice are all getting small patchs of hair loss on there back, when i can see the skin it looks iratated with little red dots, i have now treated them all for mites ring worm, could there be any other reason for this??


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Pictures are better for IDing problems, you should upload a couple here for a more actuate idea.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Is there one mouse without a bald patch?


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Matt Haslam said:


> Is there one mouse without a bald patch?


Yeah out of ten mice that i have only 4 have this, my mice are in 5 different tanks in 2 different rooms too.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I was thinking barbering . If there are some in the same tank without hair loss remove them and see if the hair grows back


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Matt Haslam said:


> I was thinking barbering . If there are some in the same tank without hair loss remove them and see if the hair grows back


There is a male on his own plus the others are does with bucks, its got to be mites or diet i think, its just strange that 4 have come down with it when they are in different tanks and different rooms, they have all been treated for mites and put on a basic diet, hope this gives me the answer, thanks for you help tho Matt.


----------

